# Anyone have a stock 6 spd shift knob for E46 M3?



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

Looking for one that has been taken off and is just lying around. I have the 330i PP knob and want to convert this to the lighted top like we have stock. I don't need the boot, just the knob with the top emblem and wires. Anyone who has switched to any other knob have this lying around?

I left my original on on the garage floor and my dog used it as a chew toy unfortunately.


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

And yes, I realize the boot and knob are connected.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

www.leatherz.com


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

I am sure Jon could fab up a 3 LED setup for your knob or something. CHeck out mine in my sig.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Here is mine. Its pretty cool. Done by Jon in person.


----------



## Irrenarzt (May 22, 2003)

Leatherz does not have access to OEM M3 6 speed inlays. It says so right on his site.

Here:

We offer all the inserts we can get from BMW. Some inserts will allow Illumination and some will not. That is why some are or aren't available for your particular shift knob. If you have an M car with a 6-Speed transmission, you will most likely ask us for the stock insert. We can only get this insert one of two ways: 1) you send us the insert from your shift knob. 2) we buy the stock M3 shift knob from BMW for just the insert, this will add approximately $200.00 to your shift knob price. Sorry, but there is just no way to buy the insert by itself. If you would like to either of these 2 options, please contact us. 

Sucks eh? Damn dog.


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Well, I will be damned. Jon had one ready for me at homecoming last year and installed it on the spot. Those guys are the best. I wonder if you can get them at all. Do you have a shift knob in your car as it is? I am sure they can transplant the logo for you.


----------

